# Naming you property



## abooth (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you all think it's appropriate to give your place a name even if it is not really a farm but just your backyard.


----------



## patandchickens (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't think there is an overall "appropriate" or "not appropriate". It's all just fad and custom. 

If you like it, and do not hang out with people who so dislike it that you will be looked at funny for doing it, then go for it 


Pat


----------



## warthog (Sep 11, 2010)

abooth said:
			
		

> Do you all think it's appropriate to give your place a name even if it is not really a farm but just your backyard.


I would say, if you want to name your place, go right ahead farm or no, it's your place, and you can do anything you wish.

Whilst our place is large (28 acres) and although we have animals, I don't really consider it a farm, we decided to name our place Orchid House, mainly beacuse we have lots of orchids/bromeliads growing wild.

Then my adult son referred to it by the name of his "Little Patch of Kan" (we live in Patchakan), and I though wow yes that it what we should call it, now it is our "Lil' patch o' Kan".

So yes go ahead, name it and be done.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 11, 2010)

I was thinking of naming ours "Farm Yard" because it's productive but really only a yard.


----------



## warthog (Sep 11, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I was thinking of naming ours "Farm Yard" because it's productive but really only a yard.


I like that


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie (Sep 11, 2010)

To give my opinion, I will ask this question;  How big is a farm?  Well if you go to a toy store, you can purchase an ant farm.  Hmmmmm pretty small.  If you raise pineapples you would most likely have a huge farm.  so if it is your farm name it if you want to and I will not laugh at you.  When Rosebriar Farm started it was 8 chicks.  Today it has grown a little about 40 chickens, couple of goats and a potbelly pig.  Oh and a the name mentions some roses and briars everywhere.  It is small but it is the farm I have and several family get eggs from Rosebriar Farm.  It is a little hobby farm but I really enjoy it.


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie (Sep 12, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I was thinking of naming ours "Farm Yard" because it's productive but really only a yard.


That is an awesome name.  It has meaning.


----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 12, 2010)

My (almost) 2 acres houses 7 hens (from whom I only get 2 eggs a day...), 1 unfortunate roo, 3 nigerian dwarf goats & 1 pygmy. I hope to get a zebu (mini cattle) one day soon. The name of my "farm?"
Lilly's Little Farm--everything I plan on having will be mini/small.
I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 12, 2010)

I call mine a farm as a sort of joke.    I only have an acre here but I'm surrounded on three sides by very large fields that are not mine....but have the appearance of being mine.  They were originally part of my place.  Anyhoo...folks ask me all the time if this "farm" is mine.  I only rent but I consider it my little _mini_ farm experiment.  

Naming the place also helps people find it if you put out a sign~gives you some identity.  They can also tell others I bought this ewe lamb at so and so farm.  Better than saying "some lady over on Rt. so and so".  

My mom calls it my "farm dot".


----------



## Aped (Sep 15, 2010)

I think most people name by location. I don't really use my 'farm' name but for some instances where I needed one to put up an ad, I called it 'Borderline Farm'. I only have 1 acre but I have a variety of livestock, rather than a lot of any one thing and also I live on the PA side of the mason-dixon line, so right on the border.


----------

